# Vacuum packed Brisket shelf life?



## Central PA Cowboy (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello SMF,

I picked up a vacuum packed brisket from Walmart yesterday morning with a sell by date of 8/26/19. How long will it be good for in my fridge? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PoukieBear (Jul 29, 2019)

That's a month away!  Personally, I would NOT trust that date, even if it is vacuum sealed.  Pop it in your freezer if you want to keep it that long.

I would say it's good to keep in the fridge for a week, any longer than that and I don't trust any meat.


----------



## krj (Jul 29, 2019)

I think I remember reading several people on here talking about 3-4 weeks when they are vac packed. Personally, I would freeze it if you aren't planning on cooking it within the next week. But that's just me and I generally have my cooks planned out.


----------



## fivetricks (Jul 29, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/brisket-aging-question.152107/


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 29, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> How long will it be good for in my fridge?


Depending on the temp of the fridge and how often the door is open . I keep a second fridge at 36 / 38 degrees for my use . Brineing , curing , sausage and meat storage .


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 29, 2019)

The answer depends entirely on your fridge temperature. To know what that is, use a Thermapen or similar accurate thermometer and take the temperature of some liquid that has been in the fridge for at least two days. If you get a temperature of 38-42 degrees, then I'd only keep it in there for 7-10 days, but if you get a temperature of 34-36 degrees, you are probably good for at least the date on the package, if not more. A few degrees makes a BIG difference. 

I routinely keep both fresh and vacuum-packed leftovers in the fridge for weeks and weeks, and I can't remember the last time I threw out any meat. (Produce storage is a whole 'nother thing).


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jul 30, 2019)

Thank you all for your great responses!


----------



## Kevin Braker (Aug 5, 2019)

Quality wise, at the store we aren't allowed to have anything 45 days from pack date for boneless . Ive never kept anything 30 on BI product


----------

